# Loom Knit  Pinwheel Baby Blanket



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

I made this pinwheel baby blanket for a friend at work who will be having a baby girl in June. Now all I need to do is make a few hats and booties to go with it. It was real quick and I love the purple!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> That is beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful! I loom to but have not tried anything likes this.. its great..happy looming!


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful! I loom to but have not tried anything likes this.. its great..happy looming!


Thank you!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice. I assume you had to do partial or short rows to get the shape. I like it with or without the edging, and agree that the purple is very pretty.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow,that is a beautiful pattern! I love the one with border the best. 

I just started loom knitting. I'm a long way from creating anything like that.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice, I like it edged. Moon Loomer


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Very nice, I like it edged. Moon Loomer


Thank You :-D


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nakia said:


> Wow,that is a beautiful pattern! I love the one with border the best.
> 
> I just started loom knitting. I'm a long way from creating anything like that.


Thank You :-D


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

yona said:


> Beautiful!


Thank You :-D


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

randiejg said:


> Very nice. I assume you had to do partial or short rows to get the shape. I like it with or without the edging, and agree that the purple is very pretty.


Thank You :-D


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful - great colors - outside the box.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Beautiful - great colors - outside the box.


Thank you


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful blanket, I recently started using a loom and was wondering if there is a pattern for this? Thanks.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

jjcooter said:


> Beautiful blanket, I recently started using a loom and was wondering if there is a pattern for this? Thanks.


I had to purchase the pattern but I forgot where from. May have been Ravery web site


----------



## Seirra57 (Jul 13, 2015)

Where did you find pattern?


----------



## AgedLace (Nov 4, 2015)

I found a pinwheel blanket on Craftsy ... could this be it?
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/other/pinwheel-blanket-for-the-knitting-loom/5774?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely...I have got a loom , but can't understand how you work it and get the finished item...


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

barbarafletcher said:


> Lovely...I have got a loom , but can't understand how you work it and get the finished item...


There is a tutorial on YouTube with 4 videos showing how to make a pinwheel dishcloth, I think it's the same technique, only in a smaller scale. Here is the link
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjoDbRUb97WB4nsH59WX6vTuXsuKP5v18
I hope this helps.


----------

